
Web Design is Dead - mau
http://mashable.com/2015/07/06/why-web-design-dead/#KemqvvUL_mql
======
alban_read
Web design is certainly dead on that site. Unless web design is about slapping
visitors straight in the face with a series of irrelevant intrusive irritating
adverts.

------
DrScump

      Web design is certainly dead on that site.
    

Indeed. Ghostery shows the following external sites hit from _one load_ of
_this one page_ :

Bluekai

Facebook Connect

Google Adsense

Google Analytics

Optimizely

outbrain

Parse-ly

Pinterest

Scorecard Research Beacon

ShareThrough

SoundCloud

Twitter Advertising

Twitter Button

